# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Minihidraulica >  Definición de Minihidráulica

## embalses al 100%

Aquí os dejo la definicón de Minihidráulica, sacada de un libro:

Se consideran centrales minihidráulicas a aqullas cuya potencia producida no superalos 5000kW. La principal ventaja sobre las grandes centrales centrales hidroelectricas es que no requieren grandes embalses.
Las principales ventajas es que no hay pérdida de energía en el transporte y que, al ser autónoma, no depende de una gran empresa.

----------


## ben-amar

Es una pena que no haya mas de las que hay, muy pocas en funcionamiento y alguna que otra mas en desuso, abandonadas e incluso desmanteladas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Es una pena que no haya mas de las que hay, muy pocas en funcionamiento y alguna que otra mas en desuso, abandonadas e incluso desmanteladas.


Se ve que la producción a pequeña escala ya no se da.
Las grnades empresas y sus grandes embalses ganan siempre.

----------


## RZR

Si no me equivoco, actualmente son las de menos de 10MW.

Realmente, las ventajas de la minihidráulica dependen de la aplicación que se considere:

->Si lo que se pretende es la producción de energía para su venta directa al mercado eléctrico, hay otras opciones más interesantes.

->Otra cosa distinta es el tema de tener un negocio y poder suministrarle parte de la energía eléctrica con una pequeña instalación hidroeléctrica (por ejemplo, el caso de un camping cuyos terrenos cruza un río).

Para dar una idea aproximada de lo que digo, vamos a manejar algunos órdenes de magnitud:

Ponemos un grupo de 746KW con turbina Francis y salto de 10m, que necesita un caudal de 8m^3/s. Aparte de la cámara de carga y todo el sistema extra, necesitaría un canal de unos 2,4mx2,4m de sección sin tener en cuenta los resguardos.

Esta misma turbina la podríamos poner en un salto de 45m y necesitaría 2m^3/s. Y evidentemente un canal más largo, quizás algún aliviadero lateral y un sistema probablemente más complejo por el aumento de presión.

Una un poco más grande, de unos 7,4MW y un salto de 45m necesitaría un caudal de unos 18m^3/s.

Añadir como información comparativa que el río Sella a su paso por Cangas de Onís tiene un caudal medio anual de 18,07m^3/s y un mínimo de 9,15m^3/s.

Todo esto haciendo números gordos y con los ábacos de predimensionamiento a mano, pero vale para hacerse una idea de lo "mini" que puede llegar a ser una minicentral pensada para abastecer a la red. Y ya ni menciono la diferencia de impacto ambiental entre contruirnos el azud para elevar la lámina de agua y alimentar nuestro canal o plantar un par de molinillos de esos blancos en algún monte, que parece que últimamente andan tan de moda  :Big Grin: ... (teniendo en cuenta además que las primas sobre precio medio horario para eólicas e hidráulicas de menos de 25MW son de la misma cuantía; o eran en los últimos datos que me pasaron)

----------


## REEGE

Para los que no entendemos mucho de éstos temas, muchas gracias por las comparativas y aclaraciones y por introducirnos un poco en el tema de las Minihidráulicas...Un Saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hola RZR, parece, que entiendes bastante de este tema.
Gracias por ese ejemplo, que me y nos ayuda a comprender mejor este tipo de hidrología.

----------


## No Registrado

> Si no me equivoco, actualmente son las de menos de 10MW.
> 
> Realmente, las ventajas de la minihidráulica dependen de la aplicación que se considere:
> 
> ->Si lo que se pretende es la producción de energía para su venta directa al mercado eléctrico, hay otras opciones más interesantes.
> 
> ->Otra cosa distinta es el tema de tener un negocio y poder suministrarle parte de la energía eléctrica con una pequeña instalación hidroeléctrica (por ejemplo, el caso de un camping cuyos terrenos cruza un río).
> 
> Para dar una idea aproximada de lo que digo, vamos a manejar algunos órdenes de magnitud:
> ...


 Hombre, teniendo en cuenta que ese azud, tal y como lo planteas, suele destruir la vida acuática en un tramo importante del río, ya no es tan graciosa tu comparación.

 Menos graciosa es tu frasecilla sobre los "molinillos blancos" que tanta gracia (valga la redundancia) te hacen y que el mes pasado han sido la mayor fuente de producción de energía eléctrica en España.

Al final los "molinillos", resulta que van a ser importantes y todo...

----------


## perdiguera

No sé si esto va aquí pero esta reflexión me viene por la discusión que se hace más arriba y por eso la pongo.
Si no queremos destruir nada, si no queremos que nada salga perjudicado, lo mejor es que el ser humano desaparezca de la faz de la tierra. Cualquier cosa que haga el ser humano cambia las condiciones de contorno, no hay nada inalterable, ni siquiera las montañas, ni el clima, ni el tiempo. Todo está, por fas o nefas, relacionado con la presencia del ser humano sobre la tierra.
La actitud de cada uno y de las agrupaciones, llámense como se llamen, de seres humanos, dictan la evolución del planeta. La cuestión está en resolver la ecuación de cuánto y cómo queremos perdurar. Unos lo harán de una forma y otros de otra, más ecológica, según ellos, los unos y menos los otros.
Es difícil, como toda ecuación con varias soluciones y ésa es la grandeza de la misión del ser humano sobre la tierra.
Hemos de elegir, cada uno de acuerdo con sus necesidades y apetencias, cómo queremos vivir. Por eso hay tantos problemas y tantas soluciones.
Cada uno que elija la que más se adapte a sus gustos y necesidades.
Pero me surge la duda ¿si no hubiésemos seres humanos, cómo evolucionaría la tierra?, la respuesta no es tan fácil, a pesar que algunos piensen que somos destructores de vida, ya que desaparecieron muchas especies antes de la presencia del ser humano y hubo glaciaciones y periodos cálidos y meteoritos y terremotos y tsunamis y desastres como incendios, inundaciones, etc., eso sí no había guerras ni odios ni polémicas ni elecciones.
No sé que sería mejor.
Un saludo.

----------


## RZR

> Hombre, teniendo en cuenta que ese azud, tal y como lo planteas, suele destruir la vida acuática en un tramo importante del río, ya no es tan graciosa tu comparación.
> 
>  Menos graciosa es tu frasecilla sobre los "molinillos blancos" que tanta gracia (valga la redundancia) te hacen y que el mes pasado han sido la mayor fuente de producción de energía eléctrica en España.
> 
> Al final los "molinillos", resulta que van a ser importantes y todo...


Está visto que mi comentario puede llevar a equivocación a ciertas personas extremadamente sensibles con el tema de las minicentrales, de modo que me veo obligado a explicarlo para evitar malentendidos:

Los ejemplos que he puesto vienen a confirmar que una minicentral puede llegar a necesitar un caudal bastante importante; hecho bastante significativo cuando comprobamos que gran parte de las minicentrales se situan en ríos no demasiado caudalosos.

La "frasecilla" quería dejar constancia de la diferencia de impacto entre ambas modalidades. Evidentemente un azud produce un impacto bastante notable frente al relativamente "flojo" impacto de los molinos (un grupo de 746KW se suple con un molino de 600KW y una fracción de otro). Pero sería una auténtica hipocresía afirmar que una fuente sustituye a la otra y quería dejar constancia de ese hecho en la misma frase, de ahí el empleo del diminutivo a la hora de referirme a ellos.

Por otra parte, no todos los aprovechamientos minihidráulicos suponen un impacto crítico. Hay muchas aplicaciones a pequeña escala que pueden resultar interesantes, como ya he mencionado en el otro comentario (caudales ya desviados cuyo destino es el riego, pequeñas aplicaciones en canales ya existentes, etc...)

Por último resaltar que la eólica a veces aporta un porcentaje significativo a la demanda, pero el hecho de ser una fuente de energía tan volátil hace que no deje de ser una más dentro de las distintas opciones  :Wink:

----------


## perdiguera

Pero es que no, a veces, se tiene en cuenta que pueden llegar a no coincidir a producir en el mismo tiempo.
Es decir que o bien no hay viento y entonces no funcionan los aerogeneradores o bien no hay agua que derivar y entonces no pueden funcionar las centrales.
Y como lo primero no depende del ser humano y lo segundo puede depender sólo en parte, pues puede que sean complementarias o suplementarias, pero ambas soluciones infinitamente mejores para el medio ambiente que las de carbón o fuel.
Por lo que hemos de tener de las dos y muchas.
Un saludo.

----------


## ramiroquay

Buenas, llevo poco tiempo por aquí y esto me esta gustando mucho. Estoy actualmente estudiando un máster en energías renovables y una de las asignaturas que he estudiado ha sido energía hidráulica y mareomotriz. Esta asignatura me ha encantado la verdad y se ha centrado sobre todo en la minihidráulica. Según los últimos PER, para cumplir con el tratado 20-20-20 se va a hacer un esfuerzo en energías renovables. Viendo como ha sido hasta hoy en nuestro país el desarrollo de energías renovables (sobre todo eólica y fotovoltaica)  y con los problemas que han creado las subvenciones, otro de los impulsos que se le quiere dar es el desarrollo de centrales minihidráulicas. Parece que este tipo de centrales pueden ponerse de "moda", sobre todo a la hora de rehabilitar centrales viejas y en deshuso aprovechando así la obra civil previa. Puede que empecemos a oir mucho de este tipo de energía en los próximos años. Si alguien monta una y necesita gente que me llame..... :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Todo eso está muy bien, no quiero chafarte la ilusión, pero mientras que las grandes eléctricas no quieran no se hará nada ni de renovables ni de mini hidráulica ni de nada. Y si no me remito al tema de la fotovoltaica y la regulación del autoconsumo, conexión a la red etc. No hay ministro que les plante cara.

----------


## ramiroquay

Anda que no tienes razón!!!! De eso también he visto bastante y no te digo más que estuve en un seminario en el que nos explicaron que se dió el caso de una instalación de autoconsumo, que cuando producía más de lo que consumía, vertía la energía a la red en plan gratis, ya que aunque no esté aprobado el autoconsumo pues como no le costaba trabajo la dejaba.......Pues fué Iberdrola y LE COBRARON LO QUE INYECTO A RED!!!!! Así que no te digo más. Por otro lado y refiriéndonos a la minihidráulica, por muy mini que esta sea las inversiones son muy grandes y o las explotan las que controlen las cuencas o solo quedan las grandes eléctricas........

----------


## perdiguera

Ya ves ramiroquay, al enemigo ni agua.
Y para esas compañías el enemigo somos todos.

----------


## No Registrado

> Anda que no tienes razón!!!! De eso también he visto bastante y no te digo más que estuve en un seminario en el que nos explicaron que se dió el caso de una instalación de autoconsumo, que cuando producía más de lo que consumía, vertía la energía a la red en plan gratis, ya que aunque no esté aprobado el autoconsumo pues como no le costaba trabajo la dejaba.......Pues fué Iberdrola y LE COBRARON LO QUE INYECTO A RED!!!!! Así que no te digo más. Por otro lado y refiriéndonos a la minihidráulica, por muy mini que esta sea las inversiones son muy grandes y o las explotan las que controlen las cuencas o solo quedan las grandes eléctricas........


 Efectivamente, no hay ministro que se atreva aponer las cosas en su sitio.
Con respecto a lo que comentas, que a ese señor le cobraron lo que inyectó en la red, es totalmente cierto, ya han habido denuncias sobre el tema
Es una muestra de que las eléctricas ejercen un control poco menos que mafioso sobre el consumidor, y manejan a su antojo a los legisladores.
Siempre me ha llamado la atención, que si viajas en coche por Alemania, ves con envidia que la mayor parte de las viviendas, que son casi todas unifamiliares, tienen una instalación de autoconsumo. Y aquí, que tenemos 5 veces más sol que allí, no se ve ni una.
¿Son tontos los alemanes y les gusta tirar el dinero?

----------

